# Training days for job...



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,Im due to start a job as a health care assistant (and im really really nervous) but before I start the job I have to do 2 days induction training which is from 9-5pm. I am so worrid about sitting there all day without worrying whether or not my symptoms will flare up, especially as ill be nervous (i have anxiety too!). Has anyone else had to go to all day training days like these? And if so ow did you cope? I just want to be prepared as possible as its something ill have to do if i want the job as I need to save so that I can move out of my parents house.PLEASE PLEASE HELP! SO stressful and really need some advice!


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Liberty88 said:


> Hi Guys,Im due to start a job as a health care assistant (and im really really nervous) but before I start the job I have to do 2 days induction training which is from 9-5pm. I am so worrid about sitting there all day without worrying whether or not my symptoms will flare up, especially as ill be nervous (i have anxiety too!). Has anyone else had to go to all day training days like these? And if so ow did you cope? I just want to be prepared as possible as its something ill have to do if i want the job as I need to save so that I can move out of my parents house.PLEASE PLEASE HELP! SO stressful and really need some advice!


I was in the same situation about a month ago so I know exactly how you feel. I am an Registered Nurse and after the 7-4 training days, I am now doing 12 hour shifts. I take an Imodium every morning and then as needed if I feel that unsettled stomach feeling. But I also have anxiety and Imodium alone was not enough. I take a Librax every morning with the Imodium and then as needed (usually at lunch). The Librax may make you a little tired about 45 minutes to an hour after you take it, but I think that's much better than having diarrhea all day long! So I have found this combination very helpful! It's to the point where I haven't had an episode at work yet! (knock on wood!) I will soon have enough money to move out of my parent's house So ask your doctor if they could put you on something that might help with the anxiety as well.Good luck!


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,Thanks for getting back to me, makes me feel less alone







CW- Thanks I will probably try to get there early and go to the toilet/calm my nerves etc. The main problem I suffer from is loud noises that my stomach makes which is very embarassing in social situations...hence the anxiety. I am on diazepam for the anxiety but still feel like this will not be enough to relax me throughout the whole day. Just struggling with the idea of even being able to go though I really need to as I need the job which is tough. I will let you know how I get on though, its 2 weeks 2 day..scary!Jen- It really helps to see that im not alone in having to go through these situations. Well done on managing to get through the training







I want to be a clinical psychologist which means working in health care like you and I dont want to give up my career because of this damn IBS! Im not so worried about the shifts (I also have to work 12 hr shifts) as I am the training...just purely because of the quiet atmosphere and my anxiety which is triggered due to loud noises from my stomach/bowels. Was the room you were in really quiet and were there lots of people? What sort of things did you have to do on your training? Just so I can be prepared as like II say I have 2 weeks to go.Thanks a lot guys







xx


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Liberty88 said:


> Hi,Thanks for getting back to me, makes me feel less alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my training was in a room with 60 trainees and usually just 1 person up at the front lecturing about the hospital/values/policies/procedures/resources/equipment so it was pretty quiet. I really don't know if your training will be the same though. I have problems with excessive gas so I would just excuse myself and go to the bathroom frequently (getting up and missing a few minutes is better than having extreme pain because I'm holding gas in - sorry if that's TMI). I just recently began trying the Gas-X Prevention and I found that to be helpful. I am not sure if your stomach/bowel noises are from gas or something else, but I know that if I eat Mini-Wheats or something similar for breakfast, I am much more likely to have noises and gas. I don't want to be repetitive or telling you to try things you may have already tried, but maybe try to change your diet or try the Gas-X Prevention. Again good luck!


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Jen, God thats a lot of people...im in with only 12-14 and thought that was going to be bad. My training sounds like its going to be similar apparently its just going to be a lecture on first aid, infection control, health and safety etc. I have probllems with gas too, maybe that is the reason why my stomach makes a lot of noises...guess i will just have to go to the toilet frequently if needed. Did you feel comfortable just getting up and leaving? As I think id feel like everyone was looking at me. I am trying to change my diet at the moment, have ecently had a few appointments with a dietician so hopefully that will help. Will deffo look into that Gas-X prevention though. Do you know if they do it in England aswell as the states?Thanks for all you help and advice







x


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Liberty88 said:


> Hi Jen, God thats a lot of people...im in with only 12-14 and thought that was going to be bad. My training sounds like its going to be similar apparently its just going to be a lecture on first aid, infection control, health and safety etc. I have probllems with gas too, maybe that is the reason why my stomach makes a lot of noises...guess i will just have to go to the toilet frequently if needed. Did you feel comfortable just getting up and leaving? As I think id feel like everyone was looking at me. I am trying to change my diet at the moment, have ecently had a few appointments with a dietician so hopefully that will help. Will deffo look into that Gas-X prevention though. Do you know if they do it in England aswell as the states?Thanks for all you help and advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that I usually did not miss too much if I just went to the bathroom for a minute and came back. At first I did feel a little self-conscious about getting up to go to the bathroom so often, but it got to the point where I would rather go and get up often than sit there being miserable. The other thing is that now I rarely see those people I was at orientation with. So who cares if they think you have a small bladder or have diarrhea or need to go to the bathroom often? Also, I would tend to get a little bored/tired sitting there all day listening to a lecture so getting up and going to the bathroom was a good break and I would usually be able to pay better attention when I got back. I do not know if they sell Gas-X Prevention in England (by the way, the regular Gas-X didn't do anything for me so you might want to make sure you're getting the Prevention one). But you might be able to get it online if you can't get it in stores. The other thing is maybe there is something similar in England. I'm looking at the bottle and the main ingredient is alpha-galactosidase enzyme (aspergillus niger). So maybe you can find the same thing in England just under a different name?Hope that helps!


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Jen,Sorry about the late reply. I think thats what I will have to do just go to the bathroom as and when I need to without worrying about what people think. So this Gas-X prevention...does it actually prevent you from passing wind as much or does it just prevent gas by allowing you to pas wind more? I will have a look into it more soon tho my training days are wed and thurs of this week so I dont think I will manage to get them in time. I am in a state of panic at the moment trying to prepare for training but have been given Diazepam from the doctor for my anxiety and im eating healthy etc so I am hoping this will help.Thanks again for your advice and wish me luck (I'll need it as im so nervous!).







x


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Liberty88 said:


> Hi Jen,Sorry about the late reply. I think thats what I will have to do just go to the bathroom as and when I need to without worrying about what people think. So this Gas-X prevention...does it actually prevent you from passing wind as much or does it just prevent gas by allowing you to pas wind more? I will have a look into it more soon tho my training days are wed and thurs of this week so I dont think I will manage to get them in time. I am in a state of panic at the moment trying to prepare for training but have been given Diazepam from the doctor for my anxiety and im eating healthy etc so I am hoping this will help.Thanks again for your advice and wish me luck (I'll need it as im so nervous!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I take Gas-X Prevention, it prevents me from passing (as much) gas, it's pretty nice. Well I know you're nervous, and I was too, but I think you will do well and it won't be as bad as you think. That's really good that you got some Diazepam though!Good luck! Although, I don't think you'll need it!


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Jen,Will deffo have a look into that Gas-x prevention it sounds really good...although since i have changed my diet (its been about 3 weeks)the bloating, gas and stomach noises have reduced significantly. I have been to my 1st training today and it went surprisingly well (it must be the new diet and diazepam and the fact the room was quite spacious) and I didnt have to leave the room once







really hope 2mra goes aswell. Thank u for all ur advice xx


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Yey! I am really glad to hear that it went so well! And I'm glad I could be of some help/support! I hope it continues to go well! Good luck!


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you







reallu appreciate the support and advice. Hope things continue to go well in your job too







x


----------



## Jane2345 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, I've only just noticed this topic.Can I ask what changes you made to your diet that helped with your symptoms? Would be really interesting as i have simular symptoms, and i'm really willing to try anything at the moment.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm glad its going fine for you! I knew it would do- I have the same type of dilemmas you have had. I worked as an HCA, and I am now a registered nurse!Nikki x


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Guys, thanks for the reply Jane- I have bloating gas and IBS-A (& Anxiety)...are these your symptoms? If so what I have been tryin to do (and its been about 4 weeks now with a significant improvement)is cut out all dairy, red meat, alcohol, caffeine, takeways and high calorie foods and minimise sweet stuff. Im also eating a high solule fibre diet (white bread, pasta and rice and soft fruits without the skin) and low insoluble fibre (brown bread, rice pasta and raw vegetables) and make sure when you do eat insoluble fibre never eat it on an empty stomach and always have soluble fibre as main component of your diet or what you eat as a snack. Im also taking enzymes before every meal. It does sounds confusing but if you think it might help id be more than willing to send you a private message with more information in. Nikki- so glad to hear from someone who has had a positive outcome it makes me feel like thers hope for the rest of us







how r u coping in ur career as a nurse at the moment? I am due to start shadowing for the health care assistant job (i eventually want to be a clinical psychologist so i need health care experience) on sunday this week n start properly the following week. Any advice would be appreciatedThanks again for replying xx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am coping fine- but I sometimes struggle, as would anyone. Shift work seems ok. I quite like night shifts, although they upset me tummy a little (but even normal people get tummy problems on night shifts!)GOod luck with your future career!


----------



## Vicsplash (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,I'm new to this forum but i seen this thread straight away and i'm in the same boat here. I'm 22 and suffer from IBS-D. I am starting a new job this week and have 2 days training starting from Friday. (9 - 5 also) I've had IBS since i was 16 after i had my gaul bladder removed and have found it very hard to cope with it through college and work. I've also had several different medications prescribed to me through my GP and so far none have worked very well. Does anyone have any suggestions for medication which has worked for them (prescribed, herbal or otherwise) that i could try before i start my training on Friday? It would be very much appreciated. Thanks. V.


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

hi vicsplash,I havd IBS-A so cannot really help with the IBS-D but will try to help in general. When I had my training (which i manage to get through by the way so u will too







I tried to make sure my diet was healthy and took som supplements my dietician advised. I tried to keep positive and not stress to much as this makes things worse and if like me you have anxiety the doctor can prescribe you something for that (i was on diazepam). Maybe makes ure there is a toilet available for you to go if you need too and get there in plenty of time in the morning to sort urself out. As for medication I have tried mebeverine and colpermin (peppermint oil) both of which worked for me but the thing that worked most was changing my diet and trying to keep stress to a minimum. I know lots of people come on here and mention lots of things that work for ibs-D so maybe have a browse through some of the old threads. Good luck and let me know how the training goes







I understand how u feel tho cos a few weeks ago i was in the same boat so ur not on ur ownLiberty xx


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

V,I am also 22 and suffering from IBS-D. I think you should probably see a gastroenterologist. But sometimes is it just trial and error to see what medications work for you. I know it's frustrating, but hopefully it does eventually resolve with one medication or another or a combination. I take Imodium, Gas-X Prevention, and Librax and I've finally gotten some good results. However, soon I will be looking for a new combination because of the high addiction potential with Librax. You might also want to check out the forum on here about Calcium Carbonate, I have not personally tried it, but it is over-the-counter and others have gotten some results with it.Good luck!Jen


----------

